
'Miracle' baby found on roadside is one of Arizona's great mysteries - Aloha
https://www.azcentral.com/in-depth/news/local/arizona-best-reads/2018/12/23/miracle-baby-found-roadside-one-arizonas-great-mysteries-new-clues-solve-hatbox-baby-sharon-elliott/2303170002/
======
rasengan
This was an excellent write-up, a great read, and an awesome mission.

"Hats" off to the author. You did a great thing for her.

------
cerberusss
Opening that link just redirect to the website its front page.

